# A Simple Way To Make A Sculpture



## Pumpy (4/5/05)

If you are looking to make a sculpture and cant weld steel I reckon this would be a good idea to make structures to stand the Kettle ,HLT, Tun .

Use galvanized water pipe and Elgate/Downee fittings which are a range of Tees & Corners ( rather similar to what they used to use for scaffolding ) which you can uses to join the lengths of pipe to make box structure or other shapes .

There are a range of pipe sizes so you could make a relatively lightweight one . 

Pumpy


----------



## Trough Lolly (4/5/05)

G'day Pumpy,
Not a bad idea - I'm looking at ideas for a brew stand and I didn't think of this stuff - I was thinking about slotted angle.

Would the gal pipe be robust enough? What about crossmember bracing to hold it together on a windy day?! I wouldn't want a keg shaped kettle swaying in the breeze during the boil!! Would a corner T work so you could brace the stand at the back?

Cheers,
TL (Who doesn't know MIG from TIG!)


----------



## jayse (4/5/05)

Yes I guess if your were able to get a pile of that stuff cheap it could well be a option at least a thought anyway.

The fittings for large pipe would be pretty dear i would say but i don't imagine the ones for normal size water pipe would cost that much, theres not much too them,
two halves and a bolt.

Jayse


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/5/05)

Pumpy, ever the innovator.  

I'm getting a few ideas on how to build a stand. (Sick of placing stuff in dangerous positions on brew day). My leaning at present is towards some Dexion.

Any idea on where to acquire the afore-mentioned fittings and bits Pumpy?

Warren -


----------



## jayse (4/5/05)

Trough Lolly said:


> Would the gal pipe be robust enough?
> 
> 
> [post="57429"][/post]​




extremely tuff, by gal pipe i pressume your meaning the type used for mains water which is strong as hell. Ussualy just refered to as water pipe in my neck of the woods and its the leverage bar of choice.

Jayse


----------



## Borret (4/5/05)

Hey Guys,

I actually used to work with this stuff when I designed those indoor playgrounds with the foam everywhere. The 2 brands we used wereEuroklemp and
Kee Klamp.
I think one bread were alloy and the other cast iron. Anyway they are really easy to use and for something the size of a brew stand crossbracing wouldn't really be required. They make for a stiff structure anyway. From memory the fitting, depending on which ones were in the order of 4 - 6 bucks each and that was when buying thousands. So they might work out a bit costly. They do make thinks versatile in that you can adjust stuff easier than if welded and you can pull it apart if you ever want to shift it.
The size we used was medium wall 32NB which is about 42.4mm outside diameter.. 

The company I worked for was Playtec and I think we used to sell them as spare parts so you could try there warren. They are in Cromer , sydney. However they only stock for 1 size of pipe.


Borret


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/5/05)

Thanks Borret,

Looking at the catalogues it would make a very nice brewstand in terms of strength, versatility and looks.

However I'm starting to get a sinking feeling that the price will far surpass Dexion.

Certainly the goods for the welding-challenged like TL and myself.

Might have a bit of look-see though.

Warren -


----------



## Borret (4/5/05)

That MiniTech aluminium extrusion that I used for the frame of my mill would also make a gorgeous brew sculpture but once again price may be inhibitive. I might have to check the scrap bin at work!!!

Borret


----------



## Pumpy (4/5/05)

TL .

I use it for framework to attach conduit to at work and hang lights I use the 50mm but if you mad a frame from that you would not lift it but may need that size if you going for a tower .

It is all galvanised and extremely strong .Pumpy


----------



## Pumpy (4/5/05)

You can get them from Bunnings I think ,Blackwoods catalogue or Reece the first may be the cheaper .

I love Bunnings 

Pumpy


----------



## dickTed (4/5/05)

I keep a length of water pipe behind my front door.

It's for clouting intruders, should I get one.

No luck yet.


----------



## Pumpy (4/5/05)

Warren, 

I like to feel it is my bit too encouraging people to start AG brewing .

I think a sculpture from this would look great and spray it with that Matt Black paint it would look very classy.

I am always conscious about how my gear looks as , peole say, Oh yes Pumpy brews his beer and chuckle as if I am a ravuing achoholic or something ,so I like to make it look as Proffesional as I possibly can .

Then if I am brewing when they come around it looks pretty 'cool' as sometimes I leave my brewery out a few days.

I think we should aim for the Wow factor and hope to be presenting some Ideas to 'Glam up 'my brewery for example 

The SS tanks always look good with the Matt black frame and a or 'ss checkerplates' to stand the cooler on, There has got too be a red colour somewhere (Matt black silver and red) adds to the whole Wow ! factor 

Pumpy


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/5/05)

:lol: Pumpy, pimping up his brewery.

Or should that be Pimpy, pumping up his brewery? :lol: 

Warren -
(agree though. Job worth doing is worth doing well)


----------



## Trough Lolly (4/5/05)

Pumpy said:


> TL .
> 
> I use it for framework to attach conduit to at work and hang lights I use the 50mm but if you mad a frame from that you would not lift it but may need that size if you going for a tower .
> 
> ...



Thanks Pumpy, Borret and Jayse,
It's good to get confirmation from black handers that the stuff is tough enough to make do without bracing. I like the idea of being able to pull it apart if I move house (not that I do that all that often!) and I can re-assemble it depending on where I do my brewing - we may have a renovation on the house soon and SWMBO has hinted that I can have a dedicated brewing room with sink, taps and even a gas line! B) 

As Warren has mentioned, it all comes down to cost...And I'd prefer to use water pipe under 42mm if possible.

Cheers,
TL


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/5/05)

Might have a squizz at some pipe TL.

I've rang around a bit and was able to get a quote on some (second hand) Dexion. Can do a complete 3-tier stand with this for well under $100. Best option so far.

Buying the Metal Mate slotted angle from Bunnings I was looking at roughly double that.

Warren -


----------



## Trough Lolly (4/5/05)

Pumpy said:


> ...The SS tanks always look good with the Matt black frame and a or 'ss checkerplates' to stand the cooler on...
> [post="57450"][/post]​



Black and stainless, with the blue glow of a 3 ring burner...Now that's a thing of beauty! B) 
Any tips or advice for the tool challenged on how I can fit some checkerplate to the frame for gear, especially my burner and kettle, to sit on? Long bolts? Gaff tape? :lol: 

TL


----------



## Borret (4/5/05)

If it's got all edges sitting on metal then just use rivets. It's only got to stop it moving. Or pre drill to just under thread size and use self tapper screws. Could use tech screws but they are ugly.
Rivets on checkerplate is a thing of beauty

Borret


----------



## Pumpy (4/5/05)

Hey Guys, 

We just need the right catalyst and the chemical reaction of creativity is alive in all our minds.
However I did not realise a bit of Galpipe a few connectors, some Matt black spray, a bit of SS checker plate and some red somewhere would fire your imagination for a brewery sculpture with the Wow !! factor .

Pimpy ,I mean Pumpy


----------



## Jazman (4/5/05)

what about getting some angle iron form the demo yards and drilling and bolting a stand together no need to weld and can be very strong or if you are luckly like me i have access to 50x50 galv tubing and a mig welder as going to do my stands in three seprate stands so if i change my set up all i have to do is change on section not the whole lot.I have the kettle stand made and if i get my act together i post a pic for u all


----------



## Pumpy (4/5/05)

Jazman 

The sculpture is supposed to be a brewery 'creation' in our back yard' 
Not a Dexion Shelving disaster resembling like scrap yard .

Pumpy


----------



## big d (4/5/05)

looking forward to the photo jaz


----------



## Jazman (4/5/05)

pumpy trying to save some coin for some brewers u still can strip back the rust and paint it plus if it all the same size ( angle iron) and cut right there is no reason for itto look like a scrap yard it just an idea


----------



## Pumpy (4/5/05)

Your right Jazman mine was a bit of old racking with some rustkil and black paint it came up a treat 

Pumpy


----------



## Hopsta (4/5/05)

MY VIRGIN POST!!! (i think?) I've been on the grumpys website trying to get some ideas on how to build my brew stand and this thread has em' all!  I've been taking notes fellas! Dexion, downee fittings, elgate etc... etc... Now when i go down to bunnings i'll have some idea of what to ask for! Now the challenge is designing and building it! Without cracking the sh*ts and kicking it to pieces cause i cant make it! :angry:


----------



## Pumpy (4/5/05)

Hopsta ,

I will come over and help you build it !! Pumpy


----------



## Pumpy (4/5/05)

Pumpys Brewery


----------



## Hopsta (4/5/05)

Cheers Pumpy, Tamworth to syd is too far a drive though i'll have a bash at it first and if i get into trouble i'll have to get the old man to give us a hand!


----------



## Hopsta (4/5/05)

Pumpy thats exactly how i've imagined mine to look! It was going to be 3 tier but thats too high. Have you incorporated a pump from the mash tun to the kettle or??


----------



## Pumpy (4/5/05)

Hopsta ,

No not yet , I just put a bucket on the floor and as the wort comes out I just pour in the HLT.the brewery it getting a bit too heavy the more things I add on .

this is quite an old pic it does not include the Gemini water filter and the grain mill .

Pumpy


----------



## Hopsta (4/5/05)

Ahh thats what i can do, no rush for me to get a pump just yet then. Its all starting to come together now. I just got to put some plans into action!


----------



## sluggerdog (5/5/05)

nice set-up pumpy, canot wait until the gallery gets up and going again as I need some inspiration via photos of different stands and AG set-ups.

Any idea how long thing might be dane?

Cheers!


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (5/5/05)

..also try here


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (5/5/05)

Sluggerdog, lots of inspiration here


----------



## sluggerdog (5/5/05)

Cheers Vlad the Pale Aler, will look into it more.

Was at bunning today and found some stuff for making fences which looked good. I see you suggested a fence place too..


Fortress Gates what the brand of gate frames....

Didn't have corner pieces though..


----------



## Wortgames (5/5/05)

My vote for the mechanically-challenged is Dexion - I have it in the warehouse (all being used I'm afraid) and I love the stuff.

It's very strong, available in a bunch of sizes, and cheap in comparison. I looked at all sorts of options for putting up shelving, and I couldn't build a crappy steel or timber arrangement for the cost of secondhand Dexion.

The only drawback is that most of the secondhand dealers don't carry much floor stock - they build the stuff to order and deliver the following week. They are also used to dealing with trade customers buying thousands of dollars worth of the stuff, so bear that in mind when you deal with them (they won't bend over backwards for a couple of hundred bucks).

There are other options, Dexion is only one brand (Brownbuilt is another) - what you are actually looking for is light-gauge pallet-racking. I would suggest using 1 bay comprising 2 frames (end pieces) and 2 or 3 shelf levels (4 or 6 beams). Decide roughly what dimensions you need but be flexible to fit in with the 'standard' sizes.

The actual shelves you'll need to find yourself - the usual 'industrial' solution is 18mm particleboard or MDF. A better option for brewing would be some lengths of square-section steel to span the beams and some gal or stainless checkplate. The shelves do not need to extend the whole length of the bay obviously, they only need to be large enough to hold whatever.

Here's another inspiring link:

http://www.shelvingandracking.com.au/secon...ndhand_page.htm

Have fun!


----------



## Pumpy (5/5/05)

Wortgames 


The sculpture is supposed to be a brewery 'creation' in our back yard' 
Not a Dexion Shelving disaster resembling like scrap yard .

Pumpy


----------



## Wortgames (5/5/05)

Pumpy - I fail to see how a professional solution, properly assembled, looks more like a scrap yard disaster than your meccano idea. I think you will find that a large proportion of brewers find beauty in form that follows function - that is, give us something solid and well-engineered, and we'll find it more beautiful than some plumber's nightmare cobbled together out of parts that seem cheap in theory but end up costing double for a half-arsed result.

Some of the galvanized Dexion looks pretty shmick as is, but a coat of paint is always an option. What you end up with is a well-engineered, very strong, adjustable brewery that can store all your equipment between brews and will not flinch at being fully loaded with a hundred kilos or more of stainless steel, boiling wort and burning propane. It's also probably cheaper, and easier for the 'mechanically-challenged' to assemble.

As I said, it has my vote.

Beauty is in the eye of the beer-holder.


----------



## nonicman (6/5/05)

I surpose a stack of milk crates, BBQ and old table, cobbled together for brew day are not up to scatch.


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/5/05)

Pumpy,

As much as I admire what you're trying to espouse among other brewers... I've got to agree with Wortgames here.  

Dexion seems to be the easiest to use, cheapest price wise and fairly readily available. Sure it's not going to win any beauty contests. OTOH I've yet to see a frame that really does. As long as it gets the job done I'm pretty easy to please.

That said some of those beauties at morebeer.com certainly look the goods. :super: 

Warren -


----------



## Borret (6/5/05)

Heey, who said a scrap yard can't be made to look nice. This is made from the afore mentioned scafolding fittings. How's about a aztec jungle themed brewery!



If you want to go real agricultural why not just bang a couple of starposts in the ground with checken wire platform strung between. Easy to take down with a set of plier. And a lick of paint to make it look nice.
I'm with pumpy. If ya gunna build something you take pride in then build it so you can.

Borret


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/5/05)

Borret said:


> If you want to go real agricultural why not just bang a couple of starposts in the ground with checken wire platform strung between. Easy to take down with a set of plier. And a lick of paint to make it look nice.



Now that's going from the sublime to the ridiculous. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Pumpy (6/5/05)

Warren & Wortgames,

I feel like I have helped a little old lady across the road and now she is hitting me across the head with her handbag ,as she did not really want top go there.

Never mind swinging my kitbag over my shoulder like the burden of life, I will go head down feeling dejected along the winding road of life until I another great idea crosses my path, which I can share with the miserable ungrateful lost souls of the brewing cyberspace .


Pumpy


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/5/05)

:lol: :lol: 

Cheer up Pumpy! 

Rest-assured. Should I decide to travel down the dexion road. I'll endeavour to pimp up my stand with assorted "Bling-Bling".

Maybe a coat of lime-green or perhaps some burnt orange on the frame and some faux-mink mash-tun insulation and a couple of "furry-dice".

Warren -


----------



## Pumpy (6/5/05)

Thanks Warren 

thats cheered me up no end ,\.

Furry dice mmmmm!!! that gives me an idea for an unbreakable hydrometer holder ,

Jee!!! your an inspiration 

Pumpy


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/5/05)

Actually. If I really had any choice in the matter this is the design I'd really like to utilise.

Don't think the cost would be overly-expensive. It's just the fact that the tubular steel would most likely require some welding. Rules me out. Either that or I take the bits to a welder and get it done.

Warren -


----------



## Gough (6/5/05)

I'm in the process of organising something very similar to that Warren. I'm getting a friend to help me with the welding so I've been lucky. When I've got a detailed plan/photo I'm confident enough to share with the world I'll post it here. I picked up my new HLT (stage 1 of the project) after having my element and thermometer welded in on Monday so I can't wait till the next brewday. Won't be this weekend unfortunately...

Shawn.


----------



## RobW (6/5/05)

I recall seeing a brew tree style stand made of dexion. It had 2 vertical pieces which were 45 degree braced to the base & each shelf was similiarly braced to the verticals. I guess you could bolt it onto a wall bracket for extra rigidity while you used it.


----------



## Pumpy (6/5/05)

Hey Rob & Gough I reckon I could make that brewtree in a couple of hours using 
galvanized water pipe and Elgate/Downee fittings which are a range of Tees & Corners ( rather similar to what they used to use for scaffolding ) which you can uses to join the lengths of pipe to make box structure or other shapes .

There are a range of pipe sizes so you could make a relatively lightweight one .

Gone full circle he!he!

Pumpy


----------



## chiller (6/5/05)

It is something that is going to last a life time ..... do it correctly the first time and you will never need to do it again.

Steve


----------



## Wortgames (6/5/05)

Sorry Pumpy, maybe I was feeling a bit unloved and unappreciated myself 

Now lets end all this feuding and a-fussing and get back to drinking... :wub:


----------



## Linz (6/5/05)

Wort,

You think you're feeling left of field......

My tower IS made of Dexion!!!!!

$70 total !!!!!!(2nd hand)


----------



## sluggerdog (6/5/05)

Linz said:


> Wort,
> 
> You think you're feeling left of field......
> 
> ...



Linz, got a pic? Would love to see it. I am thinking of going the Dexion as it seems like a cheap way about it all.


----------



## Linz (6/5/05)

maybe doc can dig it from the old gallery??

I cant seem to upload anything ATM


----------



## Pumpy (6/5/05)

Thats OK Wortgames sorry if I did not give your well thought out contribution a bit more thought .
But hey !! over a thousand views to our ranting and raving about the best way to build a sculpture , I am sure someone must have got a few ideas at least .

  

Pumpy


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/5/05)

chiller said:


> It is something that is going to last a life time ..... do it correctly the first time and you will never need to do it again.



Chiller. That's just plain bloody impressive !! :super: :super: 

Looks built to last.

Warren -


----------



## Doc (6/5/05)

Linz said:


> maybe doc can dig it from the old gallery??
> 
> I cant seem to upload anything ATM
> [post="57831"][/post]​



Sorry Linz. Don't have those pics locally stored.

But IMO you can't go past a 19" full height computer rack.
Here is an old piccy, because it now has the water filter, power board, cfwc and inline aeration stone supports all done.




Beers,
Doc


----------



## spog (6/5/05)

doc, i see in your picture the kids play equipement in the background is this to earn brownie points with the better half by keeping an eye on them or, is it so you can educate them!


----------



## Wortgames (6/5/05)

BTW, it would be quite easy to make a dexion rig on a single upright 'frame' - this way you could chop each single beam into two short struts that would stick out from the frame. You would need to brace the frame to the ground, but the beam ends are plenty strong enough by themselves to support the weight of your brew:




Agreed, this is an ugly example of Dexion (unless you particularly like blue and orange) but you get the idea...


----------



## Wortgames (6/5/05)

OK, let's try that again for the imaginatively-challenged...


----------



## Pumpy (6/5/05)

Those Dexion orange beams support two tonne, they make a great workbench 

Pumpy


----------



## Wortgames (6/5/05)

But gee they're ugly...

:super:


----------



## Pumpy (6/5/05)

Wortgames they would look nice sprayed Matt black they just need evening up dont know how to shorten the crossbar to make the tower !!

Pumpy


----------



## Linz (6/5/05)

My tower is built from the smaller slotted angle iron style of dexion


----------



## johnno (6/5/05)

I wouldn't really care how my tower looked. As long as it was practical and very strong. Thats the main thing for me.

cheers
johnno


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/5/05)

I've changed my mind.

I'm in love. :wub: I want Chiller's Tower of Terror. B) 

That thing looks like it would survive a nuclear blast.

Warren -


----------



## chiller (7/5/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> I've changed my mind.
> 
> I'm in love. :wub: I want Chiller's Tower of Terror. B)
> 
> ...




Hi Warren,

Now a nuclear blast I'm not sure about but when I designed it [as opposed to me hands on building] I specified it had to have a safety factor of at least double the weight that would normally go on the stand. It is extremely stable and is constructed out of 60x60 and 30x30 stainless steel with 2 mm plate for the burners to stand on.

The burners are bolted to the cement blocks and the pots when full of liquid weigh between 40 - 60 kgs. All burners run off a single high pressure regulator.

I use gravity for most of the process and pump the wort through the CFC.

The mash tun is direct heated Aluminium and all burners are of course -- NASA. 







Steve


----------



## Pumpy (7/5/05)

Very Proffessional Chiller neat compact, a lick of Matt black paint is all it needs with a black and red speed stripe .

Pumpy


----------



## Wortgames (7/5/05)

...and furry dice.


----------



## chiller (7/5/05)

Wortgames said:


> ...and furry dice.
> [post="57913"][/post]​




I considered all of those "brewing add-ons" but settled on a set of 1000w "DOOF -DOOF" speakers to go with the shiny bits.

I no longer crush my grain -- I "DOOF -DOOF" it to the efficiency I want. 


If anyone wants -- here is a rough drawing of the measurements for the stand




Steve


----------



## Wortgames (7/5/05)

Of course! Doof!

I hope you've got some blue neon illuminating the floor underneath it too?


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/5/05)

Mandatory Brewer's Bling Bling is a must too. I personally have a 9ct gold life-sized mash paddle to hang around my neck. Suit my beer goggles down to the ground.

I also like to play the attached tune.

Yeah! Smooth ride bro. B) 

Warren - 

View attachment 90456_War_Low_Rider.mp3


----------

